# sore nipples, boobs not sore, cold symptoms



## Kimbre

i know im gonna post this thread and then end up getting my AF as usual hahaha but this may help pass the time.

has anyone ALWAYS had sore breasts from O to AF or a week b4 AF even.... and then on one cycle not had sore breasts at all?

because mine arent sore and usually are. however my nipples are hurting! and tingly. the sides near my arm pits do hurt too. a little.

i also had a cold for 3 days, but my colds never end that quick.just stuffy and super TIRED.

today and yesterday i have been having Ovulation like sharper pains in my right low abdomen as well.

anyone else have this?


----------



## medic76097

Hi! I usually get swollen really really sore BBs about 5 or 6 days before AF. I have had swelling off and on since 2 DPO, Im 7 DPO today and the nipples started to feel like bruised peaches :( Not sure whats up. I am getting shooting pains as well. I have never had sore nipples before this cycle. Ive also had a super runny nose (sorry) since O which isnt typical for me... Not really tired all day more so then not really motiviated to do much. Hope this all means something and good luck!


----------



## Ozzysbabygirl

Kimbre said:


> i know im gonna post this thread and then end up getting my AF as usual hahaha but this may help pass the time.
> 
> has anyone ALWAYS had sore breasts from O to AF or a week b4 AF even.... and then on one cycle not had sore breasts at all?
> 
> because mine arent sore and usually are. however my nipples are hurting! and tingly. the sides near my arm pits do hurt too. a little.
> 
> i also had a cold for 3 days, but my colds never end that quick.just stuffy and super TIRED.
> 
> today and yesterday i have been having Ovulation like sharper pains in my right low abdomen as well.
> 
> anyone else have this?

Hey hun!

I had exactly the same symptoms which started at about 7dpo...sore nips but not really bb's...very sore throat and stuffy nose and also just super tired...I got my :bfp: last week Thursday at 10dpo...I think it had something to do with implantation as i felt crappy but not like i normally do when I get sick! Hopefully these are good signs for you too! FX hunni! Let me know how you go???:hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

thanks ozzys thats exactly what happened to me and it all started around 6 dpo.
ill let everyone know if af shows, im hoping not. its very odd this cycle.... ive ever had nothing but my nips hurt.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Have you tested Kimbre?

x


----------



## Kimbre

haha noooo i went to the bathroom right when i got up so that i wouldnt test. i just hate seeing that BFN. and i have work today ( i bar tend so i have to be nice and happy) and if i get a BFN ill be all sad all day, but if i actually got my BFP i wouldnt be able to concentrate either. 

maybe i just shouldve tested though bc i work today tomorrow thurs and fri. lol

im due for AF wed.


----------



## Kimbre

medic my nips feel like they are itchy and sort of on fire! i havent had anymore cramping, but the day is still young. 

do you have a really dry throat/mouth?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Kimbre - i know how you feel. I always make sure that if i'm thinking of testing its not a day or night when im at work! My next potential testing day will be 28th i think as its my first of 6 days off! I think that would be enough time to drown my sorrows if its a BFN or calm down and pull myself together if its a BFP! haha

x


----------



## Kimbre

haha yes that would be great for you! i usually only work 3 days a week, but another bar tender couldnt work tuesday so i get to work, which is fine because i need the money. these school loans are killing me!

do you have any symptoms?

this is the first cycle i havent had any of my normal symptoms.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Its funny you should ask as i didnt have any proper symptoms until 3 days ago. I've got a bit of everything now - and they all seem to come and go.

I had horrendous backache last night - in my lower back but more severe on the left hand side. Thats very unusual for me. I've had some sharp twinges in my right side and some pulling type feelings on my left. My CM is going through so many changes too. I have had occasional really jelly like CM and one massive big glob of jelly (like the plug a woman loses when she goes into labour). It then dried up over the last 2 days but since last night i have felt very 'wet' down there and have noticed a mixture of creamy CM and sometimes its just very wet and clear with white specks in it.

My nipples were extrememly sensitive around ovulation (again this is a first for me). They stopped hurting at around 4dpo and now my boobs feel slightly bruised although not all of the time. I have been very hungry over the past 2 days and yesterday had some episodes of feeling queasy, dizzy and faint. I actually started shaking last night as though i was having a hypo...??

Anyway, i'll stop boring you with all my 'symptoms' haha. I despise symptom spotting but have felt so many unusual things over the past 3 days that ive had to write them all down!

x


----------



## medic76097

Kimbre said:


> medic my nips feel like they are itchy and sort of on fire! i havent had anymore cramping, but the day is still young.
> 
> do you have a really dry throat/mouth?

I feel like I am drying out. If I dont drink a ton of water my lips feel like they have been cut by razorblades and my mouth is a giant cotton ball. If I drink a ton of water I have to pee so often that its getting a bit silly, that or I end up with a giant headache . Delicate balancing act!! lol As for the cramping, I have had some dull uncomfortableness over the last week but last night I had full on AF cramps for most of the night. My nipples are back and forth. They get worse at night it seems. Today the rest of my BB is a bit sore as well 
FXed!



BabyBumpHope said:


> Its funny you should ask as i didnt have any proper symptoms until 3 days ago. I've got a bit of everything now - and they all seem to come and go.
> 
> I had horrendous backache last night - in my lower back but more severe on the left hand side. Thats very unusual for me. I've had some sharp twinges in my right side and some pulling type feelings on my left. My CM is going through so many changes too. I have had occasional really jelly like CM and one massive big glob of jelly (like the plug a woman loses when she goes into labour). It then dried up over the last 2 days but since last night i have felt very 'wet' down there and have noticed a mixture of creamy CM and sometimes its just very wet and clear with white specks in it.
> 
> My nipples were extrememly sensitive around ovulation (again this is a first for me). They stopped hurting at around 4dpo and now my boobs feel slightly bruised although not all of the time. I have been very hungry over the past 2 days and yesterday had some episodes of feeling queasy, dizzy and faint. I actually started shaking last night as though i was having a hypo...??
> 
> Anyway, i'll stop boring you with all my 'symptoms' haha. I despise symptom spotting but have felt so many unusual things over the past 3 days that ive had to write them all down!
> 
> x

I have had the 'symptoms' come and go too. Just when I think Im on the road to a full blown :bfp: I seem to lose the ones that have convinced me. Its frustrating. I have never wanted to be crampy, sick and bloated so badly in my whole life. lol


----------



## Rose1990

Hi,

It all sounds so promising for you ladies, which if you girls get good news, could be good news for me too :) 
Heres a few of my symptoms lol..
sore/tingly nipples, back ache and I ended up getting the flu... I now have dry mouth constantly, sore gums, tiny nose bleeds, tugging/small crampy sensation in abdomen, cant eat my usual dinners and I'm a week late for my AF and yet I'm still getting BFNS

FX'D For you all x


----------



## JasmineAshlee

Still no bb soreness for me. They're just mega heavy and veiny!
17dpo!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

JasmineAshlee said:


> Still no bb soreness for me. They're just mega heavy and veiny!
> 17dpo!

Wow, have you tested? 

X


----------



## Kimbre

im 14 DPO today if i did O on CD 13? my LP is never longer than 13... maybe i Od later than i thought? still just tender nips and my bbs are sort of sore near armpits and underneath where bra wire is.

im not feeling any other symptoms of AF.

i have to pee a lot... and im SO thirsty its gross. i drink water all day and thats not normal for me.

i tested today with SMU and it looks like a shadow line.... honestly it looks like an evap=/ im okay with not being pregnant this cycle. but i hate waiting!

CP is high! and no cramping yet either. i expect AF to be here tomorrow if not today.


----------



## A_Z

I just found your thread, and I am having the exact same symptoms! Very tender nipples, but my breasts are fine. Do you mind me asking what ended up happening for you?


----------



## JasmineAshlee

My bbs started getting sore-ish today, at 6 wks


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mine are really sore now and I'm only 4 weeks-ish

X


----------



## jessandaj

Yeah i have had that happen one cycle my nipples hurt the next cycle they dont hurt this cycle they hurt really bad i can feel them threw my shirt its like rugburn but im still doubtfull of it anways im also having OV like pains to so im just hopeing anyways good luck hope you get a bfp


----------



## pinkkitten74

BabyBumpHope said:


> Mine are really sore now and I'm only 4 weeks-ish
> 
> X

are you having twins b/g? my oh thinks i will be having twins b/g next:)


----------



## supermom_of_2

hi i am ttc a baby girl and am on my second round of clomid. i went online and did the clomid ovulation calendar and i am about 6 dpo ... i have sore tender nipples, achy flu like symptoms and a sore dry throat. i went to a few different forums and chat rooms and cant find any answers ... i hope to make some new TTC friends here ...

crossing fingers and baby dust to you all:kiss:


----------

